

HealthSherpa Launches 2 Minute Obamacare Signup - nliang86
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o2Us633lxYI

======
nliang86
We are live in all 37 federal (hc.gov) states. Same plans, prices and
subsidies, substantially faster / easier shopping and signup. We are
connecting directly to the federal data hub to get people enrolled in
subsidized plans.

You can test enrollments HealthSherpa.com. Use any hc.gov state (ex: 33604 in
FL). Enrollments submitted now are finalized 11/15\. On and after 11/15 on
they are immediate.

